# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.2.1! Infineon Supported Free, The second. The greatest

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.2.1!  Infineon Supported Free, The second...The greatest.*       *Today*, we are proud to present our second update of the year. In the first one, we made possible a _HiSilicon real solution_. Now, we have integrated our expertise and innovative method with an astonishing and comprehensive new "*THUNDER METHOD*". The thunder method is *the most innovative an unbeatable solution never seen before* in the Huawei developing history. At just one click, without root, our users can now provide a full support over *Infineon SoC*. It means, since today by first time in the world, they can perform permanent *direct unlock*, permanent *imei repair* and permanent *security area repair* in models like Huawei Ascend *P1*, Huawei Ascend *D1*, among others.  At the same time, we are glad to announce this is a *FREE feature* for all zZKey holders. *WORLD's FIRST SOLUTION -THUNDER METHOD (FULL FREE)*    *zz THUNDER METHOD just dial (*#*#2846579#*#*) and click a button.*     *
FREE, NO CREDITS; NO PACK; DONGLE PRICE IS DOWN.*    *What's New:*
-------------------------- *Huawei Ascend D1* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei Ascend D1 Quad* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei Ascend D1 Quad XL* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei Ascend P1* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei Ascend P1 XL* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei U9200* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei U9200E* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei U9500* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei U9510* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei U9510E*  (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT*
--------------------------   
* *Hisilicon/Infineon Thunder Method*:
This method is based on some special code including ZZ key software.  When you type * # * # 2846579 # * # * Project Menu-> background  setting-> USB ports setting-> USB ports Setting-> Manufacturer  Mode phone automatically switch the port.  
* Special drivers: \zZ_Huawei_Advanced_Tool_v2.7.2.1\drivers
For win_xp_vista_7_x32_x64 cases, install:
setup1
setup2
setup3
setup4
...in order  
* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change   IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective   of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,   changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own   responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this   software.*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ** Update dongle is Required*  
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT
1- @alexnow24 -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @Reza2010 -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @Moh3en.pc -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @tornado555 -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @alex_030385 -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

